# Nail Tech Needed - Alex Egypt



## vegemitetoast (Jun 9, 2016)

Hi There, Can anyone tell me where to find acrylic nail technicians in Alexandria. I have been going to Samo Salon but the nail tech is going overseas, nor was I happy with the standard of work. All attempts to find someone else have been unsuccessful so my only other option is traveling to Cairo to get my refills done. Thanks for your help in advance.


----------

